# More random urq pictures...



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Interesting color, maybe becuase of the flash?, or is that RS2 blue???








Not too bad in aftermarket yellow..








The first photo I've seen with hubcaps!








Ohh my....
To each thier own!








This person made a rally spec grille, and kept the inner quad headlamps...
































Nice color!
















I have always loved this photo.
Check out the face of the driver....RRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
















Keepin' it REAL!








OOPps.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: More random urq pictures... (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_The first photo I've seen with hubcaps!









Steelies for winter!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: More random urq pictures... (PerL)*

I DESPISE green as a color for cars, but for some reason the emerald(I think that was the color name) green on the Ur-Q's looks AWESOME http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: More random urq pictures... (Quattro Krant)*


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: More random urq pictures... (Sepp)*


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Crap, I remember we had a thread a while ago
featuring atleast rally quattros.
Anyways, does anybody have the rally quattro
prototype pictures that Fusilier posted? The're
taken of a car lifted by a crane, so you could see
underneath the car (amongst others).


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Yeah, I posted those a long time ago...
I'll try to find them again, and post them here.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Here you go! from this site.... http://www.audiquattrofan.de/a....html


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks Sepp!


----------



## Auditrippin (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Thanks for the pics! The red car has the Reiger front bumper on it.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Auditrippin)*

Not a Reiger but a Treser! 
The Reiger has what look to be gill slots on the front bumpers


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (URQ)*

This is true. The frontbumper I believe was created to be used
on the horrific roadster kit.
And it would be R*ie*ger [R:ea'ger]










_Modified by WAUOla at 3:24 AM 12-25-2006_


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Woops! 
my bad.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (URQ)*












































_Modified by Sepp at 2:38 AM 1-2-2007_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

My God that orange one looked unpleasent...
been given Sq kit, and a horrible paintscheme








But, that KRB urquattro was benched to
916hp, 950Nm at 2.1BAR


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_But, that KRB urquattro was benched to
916hp, 950Nm at 2.1BAR

Er det ikke denne som bare trekker bak?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Vet ikke om du fikk IM, men tror den har quattro enda, spesialkasse på denne bilen, har sikkert
kurert akselvinklingen med dette.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
But, that KRB urquattro was benched to
916hp, 950Nm at 2.1BAR


Details please!!!!!!!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Owner has redone his homepage, so I didn't find a suitable
copy/paste page for you.
Only thing I know is that it has moved its engine towards the
rear of the car by 40cm, features Sellholm gearbox and
drivetrain all suited for Focus WRC car. Car built for drag AND
trackdays.


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: More random urq pictures... (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_









is there a hi-res of this somewhere? love it


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_


















Are there any hi-res images of these two pics?? I just HAVE to have them for my desktop!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (urquattro83)*









This one might have been posted before....










_Modified by Sepp at 2:34 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I would frickin love to have this car.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

i'd just love an Urq


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_i'd just love an Urq

Me too. It's a shame though, they are frickin' expensive, for their age. That's why I got the second best, the Urq light; the Coupe quattro.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (urquattro83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urquattro83* »_
Are there any hi-res images of these two pics?? I just HAVE to have them for my desktop!























I have a couple I could post but I dont think they are hi-res. There is also a video of that car running 10's on the net. One of my fav UR's for sure.
































Enjoy !!!!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_I would frickin love to have this car.









Do a widebody urq-fender conversion of the 32B then! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

